# Which oven?



## espresso (Jan 9, 2002)

We are contemplating a major purhase of a new oven primarily for baking breads. We will do some pastries as well. 

My partner wants a revolving deck oven for use in all applications.

I want a stone deck oven with steam injection capabilities and a convection oven for the pastries.

Which would you go for and why?


Thanks

Keith


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

I know what a convection oven is, and I understand the whole steam injection idea, but _what_ is a revolving deck oven?? What is its purpose, what does it do? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Roon, the revolving deck oven is like having an oven with a ferris wheel in it. It has probably four or six decks, that move around almost like a spit, and it's great for mass production of bread, because you can cook about 100 loaves at a time.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A revolving deck oven is nice for volume, but features like steam injection and convection can make a difference in quality.


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Espresso,
your partner is right. A revolving deck oven w/steam is the best for all applications-breads and pastries.I had one with 6 decks and could put 24 sheet pans at one time. I bought a 15 years old 
oven -gas and used it for 10 years and never had any problems
with it. The only maintenance is to grease the bearings every few 
month


----------



## espresso (Jan 9, 2002)

ydr

Thanks for your response.

Have you ever baked your bread right on the stones of the racks?
if so what did you think of the final product?

I have never seen an oven of this type with steam injection or perhaps just never seen it used. Can you elaborate on this or on how you inject steam for the first 10 mins or so of baking bread.

Thanks
Keith and Lisa


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

espresso,

You will usually find stem injection ovens in professional bakeries and restaurants as opposed to domestic homes.


----------



## espresso (Jan 9, 2002)

cchiu 

Who cooks at home??  

Thanks for the reponse.

Keith and Lisa


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Those of use don't work in a restaurant!

espresso,

Not sure if we've answered your questions, let us know.


----------



## austinfarrugia (Jan 4, 2002)

hi Keith

I would go for a combi oven

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------

